# How It can Happen?



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

That's horrible! Does he have a family?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Big fear of mine should a dog slip his leash or escape from their yard. I never walk my dog with headphones on, so I can hear cars coming behind me. Have had a few close calls with drivers who seem to want to mow down everything in their path. N2Mischief's son's tragic experience was with one such driver.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry, Poodlerunner's son.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

freaked me out

pr


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I should elaborate. This photo was taken yesterday. The dog is asleep upside down, in the roadway, in the warm sun. He is outside his family home. I awakened him and shooed him off the roadway. Vehicles were driving around him and I suppose they thought him dead, as at first did I. I think he may not be long of this world unless his family keep him safe.
Eric


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

ericwd9 said:


> The dog is asleep upside down, in the roadway, in the warm sun


Hmmm...... fairly safe if you're a Bison, or Grizzly Bear. Most drivers would take great pains to avoid you in that case.

Sleep lightly, little dog...


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That picture gave me flashbacks of the Cairn Terrier hit and run. Of all the places to fall asleep, belly up! I'm relieved you woke it up, relieved it COULD wake up!


----------



## RustySpoo (Sep 20, 2015)

That was a horrible sight to see, that almost looks like one of my dogs. I'll try to get that image out of my mind now.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

What horrible, inconsiderate thing to post.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

ericwd9 said:


> I should elaborate. This photo was taken yesterday. The dog is asleep upside down, in the roadway, in the warm sun. He is outside his family home. I awakened him and shooed him off the roadway. Vehicles were driving around him and I suppose they thought him dead, as at first did I. I think he may not be long of this world unless his family keep him safe.
> Eric


Poor thing, that little dog is on borrowed time. Stupid owners! :argh:


----------

